# Water Pump



## scotty2810 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi I'm new this forum and just looking for some advice I own an Audi TTS Mk 3 that has recently had the MOT during the MOT i got my free health check!!! from Audi who have told me that my thermostat /water pump needs replacing as its leaking along with the mechatronics oil pan leaking and requires a new seal. I have bought this up with Audi UK as not happy with the dealership I have been dealing with who have quoted £900.00 for the water pump and £341.00 for the new oil seal seems rather excessive even for Audi. My question to them is the vehicle is not 5 years old and only has 24k mileage so why has this failed on a car with low mileage. is this a known fault? my free health check has advised that my tires need replacing even though they have 3.5 & 5.5 and legal limit is 1.6 so with the miles i do I'm sure there some more mileage in the tires. Seems to me the free health check is licence to print money for Audi.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Scotty, Welcome to the TTF.
As you found out a "Free" health can be a money maker for the dealership if you go ahead & get the faults fixed.
Unless you had it from new & it has a FASH it's unlikely you will get any goodwill.
If the faults are actually there, go see an Indy.
What's you location.
Hoggy.


----------



## scotty2810 (Sep 2, 2020)

Eastleigh Hampshire
I do plan on getting an independent to check it out don't trust my local dealership one iota can't even set the service reminder correctly :mrgreen:


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I had first MOT at Audi Dealer and advisory to get new Discs and Pads all round.Next MOT at local garage for £20 less,nothing and 10K miles later.They will try it on.


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

scotty2810 said:


> Hi I'm new this forum and just looking for some advice I own an Audi TTS Mk 3 that has recently had the MOT during the MOT i got my free health check!!! from Audi who have told me that my thermostat /water pump needs replacing as its leaking along with the mechatronics oil pan leaking and requires a new seal. I have bought this up with Audi UK as not happy with the dealership I have been dealing with who have quoted £900.00 for the water pump and £341.00 for the new oil seal seems rather excessive even for Audi. My question to them is the vehicle is not 5 years old and only has 24k mileage so why has this failed on a car with low mileage. is this a known fault? my free health check has advised that my tires need replacing even though they have 3.5 & 5.5 and legal limit is 1.6 so with the miles i do I'm sure there some more mileage in the tires. Seems to me the free health check is licence to print money for Audi.


Could i ask what is the Audi dealer franchise name. I'm having this discussion now about a safety recall on the mk3 and the dealer wants to give me a free heath check amongst other things and i too think its a big fiddle....


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

My next service is paid for on a service plan but after that I'm done with main dealers.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

There all not bad, my car set on fixed service interval and booked in for annual service, when I arrive they advise they can change to when the car says rather than fixed, they could have done the service charged me etc but didn't.

Never had a bad experience with Lookers Audi in Farnborough


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Pronto said:


> scotty2810 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm new this forum and just looking for some advice I own an Audi TTS Mk 3 that has recently had the MOT during the MOT i got my free health check!!! from Audi who have told me that my thermostat /water pump needs replacing as its leaking along with the mechatronics oil pan leaking and requires a new seal. I have bought this up with Audi UK as not happy with the dealership I have been dealing with who have quoted £900.00 for the water pump and £341.00 for the new oil seal seems rather excessive even for Audi. My question to them is the vehicle is not 5 years old and only has 24k mileage so why has this failed on a car with low mileage. is this a known fault? my free health check has advised that my tires need replacing even though they have 3.5 & 5.5 and legal limit is 1.6 so with the miles i do I'm sure there some more mileage in the tires. Seems to me the free health check is licence to print money for Audi.
> ...


You've got nothing to lose. Take the free check. They are only recommendations. You can ignore them or get a second opinion.


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Free health checks are pretty common practice across the industry and I've always been happy to take them up on the basis they can help given you an early warning of something that might be wrong with the car before it develops into a major problem.

That said I also expect them to find something in the basis those big shiny showrooms are very expensive to run so am always happy to either thank them and walk away or be prepared to haggle over the price.

Recently had a free heath check with the mot on the wife's q3 which advised the cam belt needed changing and a suggestion to do the water pump at the same time. car had only 20k on the clock but was 5 years old so was expecting this tbh. When I got the quote I just politely laughed and told them it was not competitive and I'd get it done at the local indie to which they immediately offered a significant reduction in price.

In the end I got the whole lot done for circa £500, the work came with a 2 year parts and labour guarantee and they also threw in free mots until the car was sold.

Couple of post scripts to this story

Was Cleaning the underneath of the car about a month after the mot and noticed a couple of the undertrays had been damaged by the jacking posts being put in the wrong place x contacted the service department who replaced them without any quibbles

Wife subsequently found a new Q3 - went through the usual haggling process to agree the deal and when the dealer found out it had had the cam belt/ water pump changed immediately increased there offer for the car by more than it had cost to have them done - result !

In my experience there are massive differences between Audi dealerships with good and bad ones and they are never going to be the cheapest but sometimes there can be other benefits from using them - At the end of the day you pays your money and you takes your choice


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

i recently took my 2015 ultra with 38k on clock in and they said it needed a new cam belt after 5 years, i had it done with the water pump too because its advisable apparently and it was £720 inc vat
that also includes lifetime mot whilst i have the car
JCT600


----------



## scotty2810 (Sep 2, 2020)

Pronto said:


> scotty2810 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm new this forum and just looking for some advice I own an Audi TTS Mk 3 that has recently had the MOT during the MOT i got my free health check!!! from Audi who have told me that my thermostat /water pump needs replacing as its leaking along with the mechatronics oil pan leaking and requires a new seal. I have bought this up with Audi UK as not happy with the dealership I have been dealing with who have quoted £900.00 for the water pump and £341.00 for the new oil seal seems rather excessive even for Audi. My question to them is the vehicle is not 5 years old and only has 24k mileage so why has this failed on a car with low mileage. is this a known fault? my free health check has advised that my tires need replacing even though they have 3.5 & 5.5 and legal limit is 1.6 so with the miles i do I'm sure there some more mileage in the tires. Seems to me the free health check is licence to print money for Audi.
> ...


Southampton Audi - mines just had the safety recall done whilst booked for the MOT


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Another reason not to buy a Diesel as this could wipe out any savings on fuel costs.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ive just got a quote for cam belt water pump from sytner audi leeds for my tt ultra £749 inc vat mot for life (who cares about that) ivc leeds £459,german auto care £499 in leeds,my mech friend £320 inc vat shows ya we are paying for their shinny show rooms and crap coffee.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

jester225 said:


> Ive just got a quote for cam belt water pump from sytner audi leeds for my tt ultra £749 inc vat mot for life (who cares about that) ivc leeds £459,german auto care £499 in leeds,my mech friend £320 inc vat shows ya we are paying for their shinny show rooms and crap coffee.


Exactly, I've used Huddersfield Audi for as long as I can remember but I don't seem to get goodwill contributions anymore so why should I pay extra.

CM Tuning in Morley or Awesome will get my business after the service plan has run out.


----------

